# FLR(M) - Financial Question best answer



## srclinton (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello!

We are meeting the requirement on my wife's income alone. With regard to my wife's income, she has a minimum set number of hours per week but her income does vary if she does slightly less hours (eg sickness, unplanned time off) or she does more hours eg overtime. What would be the right selection on the online form question below:


*What do they earn?(Required)
The same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount
The same amount continuously, below the financial requirement amount
Not the same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount
Not the same amount continuously, below the financial requirement amount*

If we select "The same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount" it asks for the 6 months payslips

If we select "Not the same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount" it asks for 12 months payslips.

We can provide proof of both but which is the most appropriate answer in this case as her hours are a contracted minimum regular in general but do vary.

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Are you meeting the financial requirement through Category A or B? Is she salaried or unsalaried?


----------



## srclinton (Feb 17, 2014)

Hello thanks for the reply.

I am a bit confused now about the category now. Technically she is paid hourly but has a contract of a minimum set number of hours per week and she has been employed with the same company for over a year.

The payslips can vary each month due to hourly rate \ number of hours worked with some less for sick day for example and some more with overtime. So the lowest payslip before tax wouldn't quite meet the requirement (I think gross of £1550.00, one month could be slightly under that) but if all are added and average taken it is over the 18.6k. I think I am right in saying it is the gross average (before tax) of the 6 payslips x 12, can this include bonuses? Is that correct.

So with that in mind can you confirm which way its going, if this make sense?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

How are the details on the payslips set out?

Is there each month a defined minimum payment i.e as per the contract it states, say,

16 hours at xx pounds per hour.

Then, are there additional lines on the payslips for reductions due to hours not work or increases for additional hours worked.

The above would indicate she is salaried for the contracted hours and then also earns overtime.

If the payslip just shows total hours worked without any reference to overtime or reductions I would take that as unsalaried income.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They usually deduce salaried/non-salaried distinction from what it says on the employment letter.


----------



## srclinton (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for the advice 

The payslips just say total gross earned that month with no breakdown of hours worked, deductions etc. The contract says normal hours of work are 9-5 Monday to Friday at £xx per hour.

I think in this case it would be better to answer: Not the same amount continuously, above the financial requirement amount

and provide 12 months payslips and bank statements.. as long as the gross totals more than the £18,600 it's the most fail safe method isn't it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

srclinton said:


> Thanks for the advice
> 
> The payslips just say total gross earned that month with no breakdown of hours worked, deductions etc. The contract says normal hours of work are 9-5 Monday to Friday at £xx per hour.
> 
> ...


Yes. Sounds like non salaried work


----------

